# Ford Engine Problem. Oil spurge, or oil backup problem into my air filter box?



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

1992 Ford F 150 had oil leak one day after driving it. Checked under the hood and found oil underneath my air filter box and running down the wheel well. Found out there was an oil back up into the air filter box coming from the engine breathe tube, which leads to the air filter box. So, just wondering what would cause this and if I am going to need a new engine or something. The truck runs fine now but burns a little oil and feels under powered so I think I might have a piston problem... Please any mechanics have any thoughts.:realmad::crying:


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Massive blowby causing enough crankcase pressure to blow oil out the breather...? I had the same problem on a high mileage 93 Bronco many years ago. It did that and ran poorly for a while before completely giving up.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

affekonig nailed it on the head. Your rings are going on one or multiple cylinders. I'm willing to bet if you poored a capful of oil down one cylinder at a time and ran the engine after each cylinder, you'd notice a big performance improvement (along with a lot of smoke). Time for a rebuild my friend.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i was gonna say stick pcv valve. but the other guys seem like theyve had the problem before so ill agree with them


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been wrong before and the PCV valve might be worth a try for the few $ it'll cost you, but I had the same thing on just about the same vehicle and worn rings was the issue. It did run and drive like that for a long time before completely giving up.

Whoa, I just noticed that you're in Texas.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup I had 2 vehicles do this. If it was just a PCV valve and not blow by, then there wouldn't be nearly as much oil as he's describing.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

What engine is it? straight 6. 5.0? The oil in the air filter is from more then likely a plugged pcv filter screen used on the 5.0 and maybe 5.8. It is under the pcv grommet in the back of the motor down inside Its a pain to pull out. I useto see it all the time when these motors where around. Here is a link to a pic of what it looks like. I would get new pcv, grommet, and screen. If u have 6 cyl I dont think It has this screen. HTH

http://www.latemodelrestoration.com/item/LRS-6631A


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Any luck finding what was wrong?


----------

